# Ever seen a three point buck?



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Saw this on Yahoo today:

http://tv.yahoo.com/daytime/dint-deer-gets-basketball-stuck-194844209.html


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like a four pointer to me. Small sticker going into the bottom of the ball.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I think they meant 3pt. As in basketball terms....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Bad Bub said:


> I think they meant 3pt. As in basketball terms....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


We have a winner!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

SmittyN330 said:


> I'm so confused.


3 pt. As in 3 point shot in basketball... it's a play on words.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ToadJunky10 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have one hangin on my wall I shot a few years back...has 3 seperate beams...


----------

